# Outside winter toys



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

We are looking for a few suggestions for good outside toys for the winter. My boys love playing with tennis balls outside, but when we have snow, this becomes very difficult. 
Yesterday I purchased a jolly ball for them. Jake loves this new toy and it is easy to find and throw in the snow. You can see how much he loved it in the pictures I posted yesterday. I was hoping to find a couple more toys for them.

Does anyone have any suggestions for other good winter snow toys that their dogs love? Something that I can play with them. They don't like frisbees.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

The flirt pole is one of Chico's favorites during all seasons, but I especially like it in the winter. Like you said, balls get lost in the snow to easily. A flirt pole provides him with good exercise and in a short amount of time. 20-30 minutes of that outside in the winter and he is good to go for awhile. Plus it gets me running around too









Ours is homemade out of a 1/4" piece of PVC and some rope and an old shop rag tied to one end of the rope. I do believe you can purchase them online or in some stores, but I was able to make mine with stuff laying around in my boyfriends garage. The PVC is about 3 1/2 feet long and it bends very well so it doesn't break when Chico grabs a hold of it and tugs.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I like the Jolly Ball and we also have a giant beach ball. I can't tell you the brand but it's made of a very heavy/thick plastic that they can't bite into.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

We have an old basketball-that has been deflated by teeth. The dogs love it and of course the 2 liter soda bottles. When the bottles get chewed up they are tossed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

<u>The Eggeball</u> is great for winter, won't get lost in the snow!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

^bot?


----------

